
Show HN: Termrr see your Stripe MRR in terminal - dstpierre
https://github.com/dstpierre/termrr
======
dstpierre
As a visually impaired person, terminal for is way more comfortable than
anything else. So I wanted a quick answer to the question: "What's our MRR".

If you want more background story, here's a small article linking to my visual
disease.

[https://dominicstpierre.com/see-your-stripe-mrr-and-
monthly-...](https://dominicstpierre.com/see-your-stripe-mrr-and-monthly-
stats-in-your-terminal-c3110c0891b9)

